# Best Tyres?



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gonner need some new front tyres soon and wondering what people recommend.
The ones on the car at the moment are *Bridgestone Potenza RE050A 255/35R19*. Reading some reviews I gather these are not the best?!

Was looking at the *Continental ContiSportContact 5 P* as these get raving reviews. At £250.00 (cheapest i can find on net) i'd expect it to be good!

Thoughts?
Recommendations?

Ideally want a tyre which protects the rims also (as my current bridgstone do).


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Michelin Pilot Super Sports are the best really if cost is no object. And they have a pronounced rim protection strip. If you shop around you should be able to get a set for £1100 fitted. I got my last set at CostCo for just under £1000 as they had 20% off if you bought 4.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Goodyear eagle f1 assy2


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

techfreak said:


> Goodyear eagle f1 assy2


Have heard nothing but good things about the asymmetrical 2. Seem to be the class leader now.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The goodyear is supposed to be the best and very quiet, all these are not cheap though. The Vredestein Ultrac Ssenta is a good tyre and at £145 from Camskill a bargain

New tyres should always be put on the rear


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Got the new Goodyear's on mine. They feel far superior to the Toyo T1Rs I had on before (which in turn were better than the Continental/Kumho combo that was on before).

I feel more confident with these tyres, but that said, I've never pushed any tyres to the limit. Perhaps they just have a stiffer side-wall or something.


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had Goodyear Eagle F1 and Toyo T1S over the last 3 years and the Toyos were my personal favorite.

I've got Continental Sport Contact 2 (on the rear) and Contact 3 (on the front) at the moment as they came with the car, and they are utter shit. Far too hard compound and just good for making squeel noises. I'll be glad when they are worn and I can replace them.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got Yokohomo tyres currently on the back. It's the Advan Sport V103's. They are new. Had them put on last month.

Is it a good idea putting the Vredestien on the fronts as the tread pattern is different to the yokos on the rear?!
Is it gonner affect steering and stuff having different tread patterns on the back and front?!


----------



## MTCF20 (Jun 23, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> Gonner need some new front tyres soon and wondering what people recommend.
> The ones on the car at the moment are *Bridgestone Potenza RE050A 255/35R19*. Reading some reviews I gather these are not the best?!
> 
> Was looking at the *Continental ContiSportContact 5 P* as these get raving reviews. At £250.00 (cheapest i can find on net) i'd expect it to be good!
> ...


Audi put two of the Continentals on my A5 at a recent service, have to say I think they are excellent. Way better than the Bridgestones that were on originally. £500 for two front tyres would make your eyes [smiley=bigcry.gif] though!


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

I've got Goodyear F1 assy on my car and they are bloody horrible compared to the contis and michelin


----------



## MTCF20 (Jun 23, 2011)

On a separate note, I've just been told an early October deliver for my TT.... 

What tryes do the 19's come with, Bridgestones?


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

jet jockey said:


> I've got Goodyear F1 assy on my car and they are bloody horrible compared to the contis and michelin


Hmmm , are they the Asymmetrical 2? ive only had mine on less than a week, but really enjoying them! 

Can only compare to the Rosso but i like them


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Have had Goodyear Eagle F1 Assym twice before, brilliant tyre, better than Contis in my experience would have them again.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I've got Hankook V-12s on mine and they perform as well as the OE bridgestones. And their low cost makes them a damn great bang for the buck


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

MTCF20 said:


> On a separate note, I've just been told an early October deliver for my TT....
> 
> What tryes do the 19's come with, Bridgestones?


19s come with Toyo T1Sport - poor tyre


----------



## MTCF20 (Jun 23, 2011)

TWH said:


> MTCF20 said:
> 
> 
> > On a separate note, I've just been told an early October deliver for my TT....
> ...


Should have checled this thread, just asked the same question (again!) in another........ :?

Thanks for the reply, what makes the Toyo's so bad? Some seem to be giving them rave reviews?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Avon ZZ5???

Price seems reasonable but don't wanna take the plunge for 4 if they're rubbish!

Got Conti SC2 at the moment, but fronts have only lasted 12k, tho that might be something to do with driving style 

They're the 255/35 19's and to replace them like for like are £209 a corner at camskill, where as ZZ5's are £144, bit of a difference, but admittedly not worth it if they're useless.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

MTCF20 said:


> TWH said:
> 
> 
> > MTCF20 said:
> ...


My experience with them so far is that they're very erratic and lack any feel. Sometimes they can offer a lot of grip, then another time, on the same corner in same conditions, they will let go very early. They just don't inspire any confidence and don't do the car justice IMHO. I've not yet had the chance to try some other tyres (will most likely be Michelin PS2 - used these for years on various cars and never bettered them - or PSS), but I just don't think the Toyos are good enough for the price of the car!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got Avon ZZ3 tyres on the rear of my car (contis lasted 12k miles) and am very happy with them. After about 2,000 miles they've been fine. Cost £153 each inc fitting vat etc. My fronts are still legal at nearly 15k miles but was surprised how quickly the backs went.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 1, 2011)

When I bought my car I guess the rears were a bit too low tread and the dealer put brand new tyres on without telling me (not complaining mind) they were General Altimax UHP, the fronts have 3mm left so they are old tyres (Continetals)

What I'd like your advice on is, should I replace the fronts with General Altimax UHP so I have the same tyres on all corners or it it a bad tyre (did a search and no one else seems to be running them)

Also am I right in thinking it would be better to have the front tyres new and leave the backs alone as they have only done about 1,500miles (rather than rotating) as my TT is front wheel drive so fronts will ware faster and all can be replaced next time round?


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:


> When I bought my car I guess the rears were a bit too low tread and the dealer put brand new tyres on without telling me (not complaining mind) they were General Altimax UHP, the fronts have 3mm left so they are old tyres (Continetals)
> 
> What I'd like your advice on is, should I replace the fronts with General Altimax UHP so I have the same tyres on all corners or it it a bad tyre (did a search and no one else seems to be running them)
> 
> Also am I right in thinking it would be better to have the front tyres new and leave the backs alone as they have only done about 1,500miles (rather than rotating) as my TT is front wheel drive so fronts will ware faster and all can be replaced next time round?


Never heard of these tyres, personally I'd be pretty miffed the dealer had put on what (sounds to be) cheap tyres on a TT - not on IMHO.


----------



## CCFCID (Jul 9, 2011)

my 2 front tyres are about 1mm above the marker, i have heard ppl going on about Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta, they are £130 from Camskill but would i then have to take them to a garage to get them fitted? i have used blackcircles before. also these tyres are just a "mid range" tyre on blackcircles. should i pay £160 for conitnental cs3 from camskills? Many thanks. Also should i get them to put the 2 new tyres on the back? (i have about 1cm of tread left on the back two.


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

Psychonaut said:


> When I bought my car I guess the rears were a bit too low tread and the dealer put brand new tyres on without telling me (not complaining mind) they were General Altimax UHP, the fronts have 3mm left so they are old tyres (Continetals)
> 
> What I'd like your advice on is, should I replace the fronts with General Altimax UHP so I have the same tyres on all corners or it it a bad tyre (did a search and no one else seems to be running them)
> 
> Also am I right in thinking it would be better to have the front tyres new and leave the backs alone as they have only done about 1,500miles (rather than rotating) as my TT is front wheel drive so fronts will ware faster and all can be replaced next time round?


Personally I'd say replace the Continentals with a quality tyre, Vredesteins would be a good option if you're not wanting to fork out £200+ per corner, then rotate so they're on the back for better control when braking hard. Wearing down the UHPs quickly on the front might not be a bad idea anyway if you're not sure about them.


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> I've got Avon ZZ3 tyres on the rear of my car (contis lasted 12k miles) and am very happy with them. After about 2,000 miles they've been fine. Cost £153 each inc fitting vat etc. My fronts are still legal at nearly 15k miles but was surprised how quickly the backs went.


Have you heard of any others with the same? My TDi has done 13k and the backs (Bridgestone Potenza) were down to just over 2mm, the fronts were still 5mm.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

CCFCID said:


> I have heard ppl going on about Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta, they are £130 from Camskill but would i then have to take them to a garage to get them fitted?


Hi CCFCID, Camskill will dispatch tyres to your local tyre fitting depot, if you wish.
Hoggy.


----------



## CCFCID (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers hoggy. anyone help on these questions...

my 2 front tyres are about 1mm above the marker, i have heard ppl going on about Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta, they are £130 from Camskill, these tyres are just a "mid range" tyre on blackcircles. are they any good or hould i pay £160 for conitnental cs3 from camskills? Many thanks.

Also should i get them to put the 2 new tyres on the back? (i have about 1cm of tread left on the back two)?


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

I've just put Faulken tyres on mine, £688 for 4. The stock tyres lasted 11500 miles, rears were dead but fronts had a bit left..decided to get 4 new ones though. Read some good reviews of the Avon zz's but was wanred about grip in the wet, and then had some really good recommendations on the faulkens in terms of grip and comfort. All I can say is that they've transformed the car - the comfort is spot on compared to before and grip is awesome. Done about 500 miles so far though so they're still really new tyres


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

CCFCID said:


> . Also should i get them to put the 2 new tyres on the back? (i have about 1cm of tread left on the back two)?


Hi General opinion is to put new tyres or ones with most tread on the rear, easier to control understeer than oversteer is the reason.
I have just put 4 Falkens on my Mk1 & 4 on my VXR.. Falkens last much longer than the Premium priced brands on my VXR, haven't had them on TT before so don't how they will wear on TT. Falkens not so good on damp roads once half worn, on the VXR anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## POSTY555 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys

Gt my RS and its tyre time. i gt 19inch and PS2 on at moment and need to replace the two fronts possibly swap. I use the car mostly to and from wrk 30 miles a day and girlfriend trips...which is motorway driving. Odd occasion i have a little fun, but so much undercover plod on road not often enough..

anyway what tyres to get as a replacement... ? thoughts? suggestion?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

POSTY555 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Gt my RS and its tyre time. i gt 19inch and PS2 on at moment and need to replace the two fronts possibly swap. I use the car mostly to and from wrk 30 miles a day and girlfriend trips...which is motorway driving. Odd occasion i have a little fun, but so much undercover plod on road not often enough..
> 
> anyway what tyres to get as a replacement... ? thoughts? suggestion?


Budget?

*VREDESTEIN ULTRAC SESSANTA* are not badly priced and a great tyre. On sale at:
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b0s337p124 ... 96Y_XL_TL_

£162.00!!!!!
Bargain!!!!

Other tyres:

YOKOHAMA V103 ADVAN SPORT
Conti PS3
GOODYEAR EAGLE F1 ASYMMETRIC 2


----------



## POSTY555 (Feb 15, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> POSTY555 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


No real budget. i did look at these and noticed they got good reviews, for what they are. Anyone on here put these on?
http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre-Size/ ... -Tyres.htm


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Due a couple of new front tyres soon .. was recommended *UNIROYAL RAIN SPORTS*
Anyone ever had these or know much about the handling/wear etc ... thanks


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

UlsTTer said:


> Due a couple of new front tyres soon .. was recommended *UNIROYAL RAIN SPORTS*
> Anyone ever had these or know much about the handling/wear etc ... thanks


VREDESTEIN ULTRAC SESSANTA :wink:


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

MXS said:


> UlsTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Due a couple of new front tyres soon .. was recommended *UNIROYAL RAIN SPORTS*
> ...


Seen these mentioned a few times .. what do they *wear like* as I used to use Goodyears
which I liked, great grip but overall wear was tom kite .. only got about 10K miles out of them


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MXS said:


> UlsTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Due a couple of new front tyres soon .. was recommended *UNIROYAL RAIN SPORTS*
> ...


Yes, very good tyre for the price


----------

